# Good bow for $300 or less



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Im lookin at getting a new bow. Currently the max i can pull is 55# at 27" and im still growing lol. Please give me brands/models/prices. The cheaper the better since i dont have a ton to gamble with. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

checkout bows made by Mission Archery, they are made by Mathews and are in your price range


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

A good option is to check out the classifieds, archerytalk, and ebay for a used bow. There are a bunch of 2008 and newer bows floating around for $300 or less.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I have a Parker bow. It's about 4 years old. It has a dead nutts2 lighted sight with a half dozen or so arrows I would consider selling. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a bowtech full set up that im looking to sell for 300..about 4 years old.shoots great,has killed alot of deer..


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

If you are still growing look at either a Diamond Razor Edge or a Mission Menace as they can be adjusted easily to get you where you will be when you stop growing....


http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...mond_Archery_Razor_Edge_Bow_Package_29_lbs_RH


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

basshunter125 said:


> Im lookin at getting a new bow. Currently the max i can pull is 55# at 27" and im still growing lol. Please give me brands/models/prices. The cheaper the better since i dont have a ton to gamble with.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I've got over $600 in my bow set up. It shoots great . It is 50 to 60# draw, set at 57# 27" draw now. If I get me a cross bow I'll sell it to you for $250 with everything you need, Bow, case, arrows, slick Tricks broad heads, read to go.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

My son has the PSE Stinger. $300 for the full package at Jay's in Gaylord or Cabela's.


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

Try archery talk.com great spot for used bows.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

What do you mean, brand new or just new to you, there are a few NEW models outthere you can get for $300 most are R.T.S., but not all. With a $300 limit as others have stated I would look at used bows, the classifieds are a great place to find some, just be sure to take it to a reputable shop to have it checked out BEFORE you shoot it. Also alot of shop have used bows that they took as trades or on consignment. 

For NEW just to start look at Bass Pro and Cabelas web sights.
G.M. sometimes has good deals on clearenced bows.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

slowpoke said:


> I've got over $600 in my bow set up. It shoots great . It is 50 to 60# draw, set at 57# 27" draw now. If I get me a cross bow I'll sell it to you for $250 with everything you need, Bow, case, arrows, slick Tricks broad heads, read to go.


 
What model and how old????, Bass you might want to talk to him, sounds like it might be a good deal. The $50 youll save you can buy a release if you dont already have one.


----------



## 3006 (May 16, 2000)

a good crossbow will last several years.


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I recommend you buy a mission also. My girlfriend shoots one and its nice. She shoots the maniac because that offers the smallest draw length. You can adjust the length and the weight with an Allen wrench. I would look on Craigslist there is always good deals on there. I wouldnt buy one without shooting it. I went to a bunch of stores looking for a bow and I ended up buying a used mathews drenalin for 300.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Rasher said:


> What model and how old????, Bass you might want to talk to him, sounds like it might be a good deal. The $50 youll save you can buy a release if you dont already have one.


It's a Forge bow with a Pro Bow draw lock, Claude Pollington red dot sight, carbon arrows, Slick Tricks Broad heads, hard case + more , everything you need to go hunting in one package. If I remember right the arrow speed at 57# is 267fps. You can come here to my house and shoot it (Davison area) I had the cable replace and new string put on a not to long ago.

http://www.forgebow.com/aboutus.html


----------



## kaotic5150 (May 24, 2011)

I have the PSE Stinger, just bought it in April an I think it shoots great!


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

slowpoke said:


> It's a Forge bow with a Pro Bow draw lock, Claude Pollington red dot sight, carbon arrows, Slick Tricks Broad heads, hard case + more , everything you need to go hunting in one package. If I remember right the arrow speed at 57# is 267fps. You can come here to my house and shoot it (Davison area) I had the cable replace and new string put on a not to long ago.
> 
> http://www.forgebow.com/aboutus.html


No-no, I was thinking for Basshunter, he's young and has a limited budget, thanks for the offer though. With the Pollington sight this setup is well worth the money you told him. Pollingtons are the BEST money can buy( and not just because I shoot a Oneida). I am really suprised he(bass) hasnt been back.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Rasha; Sorry about that.
I wonder if Basshunter got a bow yet????


----------

